# Calling All DTG Printers and Interested



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, this is Paul Green over at OmniPrint International. I am doing a webinar on 7/11/14, the topic will be Introduction to DTG, I will go over how they work, what works, ways to sell, all that good stuff! I will post a link soon.

Now I want to use the 10 years I have had in this industry to share all I have learned and to help you all as much as I can. Can every one out there give me some ideas on what you would like to learn or polish up on. Let me know and I will start to create monthly webinars with you in mind.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Is this a sales webinar as well?


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

information only, differences with machines, how it all works, how to make money, so this is not a pitch. We would like to be as much of a source to help educate people as possible. This is also why I am asking the people what they want to see and learn about.


----------



## Le fever (May 15, 2014)

Nailing some of the basics like:
- Crisp white ink prints
- Preventing bleed through when printing color over white underbase
- Adjusting settings in DirectRip like highlight, print resolution, color balance and what effect they have on the print

That would help me dial things in!


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is a link to our webinar info if you would like to register everyone: http://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=EA57DD80854E3F


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Travis, So I think a dark garment printing webinar and a RIP webinar.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

How to properly pretreat is what a lot of people have trouble with


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Pretreatment is sometimes a bigger learning curve than the printer. Plus everyone has there own way. But you can never go wrong with tried and true methods. that's a definite webinar


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

True, maybe good methods to clean the printer, maintain it


----------



## Le fever (May 15, 2014)

A Rip webinar would be pretty cool, definitely lots in that program I haven't touched yet!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Are you new to Omni Paul?


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

I was planning on doing a RIP webinar and a video. The RIP is just such a vast program but at the same time can be so simple.


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Anthony, I have been with OmniPrint for 6 months now and really like it, before I was with the company that has Ana in it for 7 years.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

lol you're funny. Yeah the Freejets are great printers man, that was a good move. Good luck to you man


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Anthony, I am so very impressed with this printer and company. One print and I was sold.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

Paul!! Miss you buddy!


----------

